# Dyson dc44



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are having problems charging our dc44hoover on our 150w inverter we need to play around with the connection to get the charger to work. Under the battery it reads 22.2v 20000mah 45w does this sound ok or would I be better with a more powerful inverter. Thanks to those in the know anna


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Can you post the details from the charger rather than the battery as that is what will determine the size of the inverter required.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok model17530-01. Saw-1864uk-a. Input 100-240v- 50/60hz 0.3amp. 
Output 24 35v. 348ma
16 75v. 348ma


Then it says +16.75v
+24.35v
Thanks anna


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> Ok model17530-01. Saw-1864uk-a. Input 100-240v- 50/60hz 0.3amp.
> Output 24 35v. 348ma
> 16 75v. 348ma
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay response but I forgot to check back on this thread 

Looking at the mains input figures (100-240v , 0.3amp) if you take the 240v current as being 0.3amp (actually it's probably less than this) then the power rating would be 240 x 0.3 which is 72w. This equates to less than 50% of the inverter output so should be well within its capabilities.

If you try charging it at home on a normal mains socket do you still have the same issue?

Phil


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Charging*

When we are on ehu the Hoover charges fine so I in am sure if I took it home it would still work ok. We have 2 150w inverters one is linked directly to the leisure battery the other we can move around. The inverter linked to the battery will never charge the Hoover the other inverter if I plug it into our 12v extension lead which is also linked directly to the leisure battery's and play around with the plug it will charge. The two inverters are exactly the same make ect. I'm baffled
Thanks anna


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm baffled too :? 

I'm not an inverter expert but I know that they come in differing forms (and at differing costs). The cheaper ones produce a square waveform output whereas the most expensive produce a pure sine wave (just like the 240v mains supply). There is also a modified sine wave inverter which produces something inbetween the two.

I can only think that your inverter is a square waveform or modified sine wave type and for some reason the Dyson charger can't cope with that sort of input. Why one inverter won't work it at all and the other will sometimes work it if you play about with the connection is beyond me though.

Peter (Listerdiesel) is a fount of knowledge on these sort of things. Hopefully he may pick up on this thread and be able to shed some light on it.

Phil


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most small inverters are not happy with low power factor loads like battery chargers. If the charger had power factor correction it would probably be OK, but in this case it seems that a combination of low power factor and a battery feed is defeating the inverter.

Initially I's be inclined to find someone with a larger inverter first and try that, before going further.

I'd imagine that a 300W or 550W inverter would solve the issue completely, it's just that you are on the brink with the ones you have.

We have a Waeco Perfect Power PP602 550W in the trailer and also will be going in the Mercedes conversion. It's a decent modified sine wave inverter that has good performance at a reasonable cost. Retail is about £110 but we bought our last one (after we sold the original to Tina) for a fair bit less than that on ebay.

Peter


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter, I knew there'd be an explanation!

Anna, if the Dyson is the only thing you have issues with then, if it turns out that an inverter upgrade is the solution, it may be a cheaper option to look at charging the Dyson direct from 12v and not via an inverter. There is a lead on ebay here which may do the job for £15.

Phil


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

A little more detail:

Although the power needed is half of the 150W output of the inverter, if the power factor is something low, like 0.6pf then that multiplied by 150 will 90W which is probably not enough to run the charger.

Peter


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Dyson*

Thanks a million times I would not have thought about a dyson charger. New charger on the way expected on Wednesday or Thursday. It does not mention the new hand held model we were thinking of upgrading but we will wait and see 
Thanks again 
Anna


----------

